# 56 Fire Arrow



## Lrggarge (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in the process of restoring this Columbia Fire Arrow and the wheels are pretty bad.  Does anyone know the best way to clean and or salavage the rims. IF not what's a new set going to run me?  The seats in bad condition as well and I will most likely have it redone, anyone know a good and reasonable upholstery shop


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Lrggarge...
     I also have the same FIRE ARROW in about the same shape.  Have you looked for the tank for it yet?
I havn't tried...(If there is someone out there that can help either one of us, please let us know what you want for the tank!)
Cool fenders huh?
-BATM!


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 16, 2010)

i might have a tank


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 16, 2010)

HEY BATM,

I have an extra tank I'll take a photo and post here in a day or two.


----------



## Lrggarge (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also looking for the original Delta light


----------

